# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم اسلاميات الموبايل & البـرامـج & الثـيـمــات  تطبيق السبحة الإسلامية

## samerkamel

*تطبيق السبحة الإسلامية  
تطبيق  السبحة هو تطبيق عملي جدا وبسيط حيث تحتوي سبحتنا الإلكترونية علي   عدد  كبير من الأذكار تمكنك من التسبيح بسهولة عن طريق الضغط علي الازرار   التي  تحتوي علي تسابيح مختلفة حسب الرغبة.
ويوجد بالسبحة عداد خاص بكل تسبيح علي حدة
كما تحتوي السبحة علي عداد شامل لكل التسابيح معا
ويمكن مسح عدد التسابيح لكل ذكر أو مسح العدد الكلي للتسابيح
كما تحتوي السبحة علي فضل الأذكار من السنة النبوية بالأحاديث لكل ذكر 
رابط التحميل من متجر بلاي* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *
رابط التحميل من  موقع ApkPure  لمن يعاني من مشاكل في التحميل من جوجل بلاي* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * 
و فتح كل ذكر في صفحة منفردة أو في صفحة مجمعة لكل الأذكار
به خاصيه تمكين الضغط علي أي مكان في الصفحة لاحتساب التسبيح
يمكنك مشاركة التطبيق مع أصدقاءك من خلال التطبيق وتقييم التطبيق علي المتجر*  *
وهذه صفحة التطبيق علي فيسبوك
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ندعوكم لتجربة التطبيق وتقييمه ونشره بين أصدقائكم و أقاربكم لتعم الفائدة ويكون لك أجر الدال علي الخير كفاعله
و ندعوكم لإبلاغنا برأيكم في التطبيق و أي ملاحظات من أجل تحسين و تعديل التطبيق في الإصدارات القادمة من تطبيق السبحة الإلكترونية             *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عظم الله اجرك

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله يبارك فيك اخي
++++++++
++++++++*

----------


## HussamSD

تسلم يالغالي

----------

